# Hen not laying



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Buff Orpington hen that just isn't laying, my other two hens are americaunas and they are laying one a day. 
The other two have been laying for about 1 1/2 months and all three are the same age. Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is she? Are you sure its a hen? Do you have a pic? What are you feeding them? Do you free range? Sorry for all the questions but in order to give you a solution I need more info.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure how old they are, I got them before thanksgiving last year and they were pretty big. They have continued to grow in size so I assume they were immature when I got them. They have been on a mixture of layer pellets and cracked corn for about 4 months. They do not free range at all, however I have them in a 6x16 run with a coop at one end. The entire thing is roofed with tin so I'm wondering if lack of direct sunlight might be an issue.


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

She has yet to lay an egg.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

rrussell250 some breeds mature at different times. However,.from what you say they are about 1 to 1and 1/2 yo. or so I gather.
Yes they all should have shown about to lay by now. To me,....Im no egg s pert,...but,....from my experiances it seems more so like a "nutritional" problem. Some breeds will lay regardless of conditions. Some must have "optimals" Seems like your girls are a bit unhappy or put off. Try this and see what happens,.......Take egg shells and break'em up real good and introduce them to their feed,.. To me it sounds like those gals have a Calcium deficiency and need just that extra small boost to make 'em do what nature intended.

Try it our for a few weeks....now it doesnt have to or need to be a daily thing......a couple times a week should get them going..

Its frustrating at times for sure,...but hey,...give it a try and see how it goes.

Good Luck!


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

are you sure she is not eating her own eggs?


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sure she is not eating her own eggs. I will definitely try the egg shells in her feed. 

Thank you for the ideas.


----------

